# peut-on facilement regrouper plusieurs emails dans un seul



## ronparchita (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai traité un thème avec plusieurs personnes en échangeant tour à tour avec les uns et les autres des observations, l'ensemble sur une dizaine d'emails.

Est-il possible de les regrouper dans un seul email pour une seule personne sachant que je souhaite qu'apparaissent clairement les objets, les auteurs, les dates d'envoi ou de réception et les textes avec ou sans photos.

Ce serait plus facile à lire en ayant l'enchainement, un peu comme sur un forum.

D'avance merci 

Si ça n'est pas possible, il y a peut être la solution d'un .pdf multipages.

On peut faire un pdf avec un message expédié, tout inclus : destinataire, date, heure, objet, texte puis un autre avec un message reçu, même contenu ?


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Dans ce fil, il est question de logiciel de messagerie (lequel, d'ailleurs ?) pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,



ronparchita a dit:


> On peut faire un pdf avec un message expédié, tout inclus : destinataire, date, heure, objet, texte puis un autre avec un message reçu, même contenu ?


Tu peux.

Tu sélectionnes tous tes mails, tu fais "Enregistrer sous" (rtf par exemple) et tu auras toutes les informations que tu souhaites (dates, expéditeurs, etc.).


----------



## ronparchita (31 Octobre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Tu peux.
> ...



Tu veux bien s'i te plait m'en dire d'avantage, j'ai une dizaine de messages à retrouver qui s'etalent sur 8 mois, certains envoyés, d'autres reçus qui traitent du même sujet mais changent d'objet.

Comment puis-je les sélectionner tous en une fois puis les enregistrer en ayant une suite chronologique dans le document final. Comment dois-je faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2013)

Pour sélectionner tous les messages, aide toi de la touche cmd (pomme). C'est ce qui permet de faire une sélection disjointe.

Par contre, pour le coté chronologique, c'est moins évident.

Soit tes mails sont dans un "fil" (organisation par conversation) dans ce cas le coté chronologique devrait être respecté.
Soit ils ne le sont pas, et là c'est plus aléatoire : j'ai sélectionné plusieurs messages, l'ordre dans lequel je les sélectionne ne change pas l'ordre dans lequel ils sont enregistrés dans le fichier rtf. Il te faudra donc faire quelques copier - coller pour les remettre dans l'ordre.

Tu as une alternative : tu sélectionnes tes messages, tu fais imprimer / Ouvrir le pdf dans Aperçu. Là, chaque message devient un document à part dans Aperçu. Tu peux donc assez facilement te créer un seul pdf de façon chronologique.


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour sélectionner tous les messages, aide toi de la touche cmd (pomme). C'est ce qui permet de faire une sélection disjointe.



Merci de ton aide, j'ai fait des fichiers textes pour chaque correspondant puis j'ai inserré via copier-coller dans l'ordre chronologique dans celui ou il y en avait le plus. Ce qui importait beaucoup c'etait d'avoir les entetes avec toutes les indications de dates, d'émetteur et de destinataires. J'ai pu inserrer au fur et à mesure mes commentaires. Ensuite j'ai fait un copier-coller de l'ensemble dans une fenêtre d'email et c'est tout à fait ce que je cherchais à faire. Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire le menage sur mon bureau. C'est bien un 24 pouces, il y a de la place !
Encore merci.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2013)

ronparchita a dit:


> C'est bien un 24 pouces, il y a de la place !


Donc mon précédent post, j'ai failli écrire "j'espère que tu as un grand écran" !!




ronparchita a dit:


> Encore merci.




(tu peux en profiter pour marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus ).


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Donc mon précédent post, j'ai failli écrire "j'espère que tu as un grand écran" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toutes mes excuses au modérateur pour m'être trompé de colonne, je m'en souviendrai, désolé aussi de ne pas avoir précisé qu'il s'agissait de Mail :rose:

Je ré-essaie pour "résolu". Jusqu'à maintenant, ça n'apparait pas....


----------

